# Beware the Ides of March



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh, this could only mean trouble!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Why should I Andrew? Huh? Puhlease.....eep:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Et tu Brute?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This just never stops!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm your vehicle, baby!

YouTube - Ides of March - Vehicle


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

It was a 3 person conspiracy. Does that mean 2 other people involved with shipping, or will 3 people be hit, or is it 23 cigars being sent for the number of stab wounds on Caesar? 

Only time will tell.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool, nice theme. More March carnage in the air.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> It was a 3 person conspiracy. Does that mean 2 other people involved with shipping, or will 3 people be hit, or is it 23 cigars being sent for the number of stab wounds on Caesar?
> 
> Only time will tell.


Maybe you bomb your cohorts in the back with their own bomb? That would be good.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

0310 3200 0000 1727 3988
0310 2640 0001 9457 5285
0310 3200 0000 1727 3995
0310 3200 0000 Oh wait, is this or isn't this one part of the bomb. We'll have to keep it a mystery.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

astripp said:


> 0310 3200 0000 1727 3988
> 0310 2640 0001 9457 5285
> 0310 3200 0000 1727 3995
> 0310 3200 0000 Oh wait, is this or isn't this one part of the bomb. We'll have to keep it a mystery.


Whew, that looks like it's going to leave a pretty big bruise! lol :brick:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This guy thinks he is funny, that there will be no consequences for destroying mailboxes across the US! My brother I will say two things, Thank you and Watch out!

The damage is below!










T52 Piggy
Diesel UC
Graycliff
LFD Salomon
Illusione Singulare Phantom

Apparently he is a stalker as well as the Diesel, Piggy, LFD and Illusione are 4 of my favorite cigars, the Graycliff is new to me but looks fantastic...I think I will torch a few at the herf!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Woah, nice hit there Ray! Gotta love when a Liga Privada gets dropped!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray, they went bomb crazy on us!!! Andrew, nice of you to send Ray a Phantom, he raves about them!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice one with the Phantom... Enjoy that Ray


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Ray, I'm stalking you right now, figuring out what pipe tobaccos you like for the next stab at destroying Staten Island.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Man down....








That's what he gets for trying to open my mail...
Boom!!








Ave Churchill- Love these
Man O War Figurado- Love these also
RP Decade- Only had 1 and really liked it
Para Ti- New to me
Don Lino 1989 Pyramid- Also new to me
Partagas Short- I may have to start off the herf with this...

Thanks so much Andrew!! I wasn't expecting this at all!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, Erich, you're more attractive than I thought.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

People who herf it up need to be punished. The fourth recipient received it yesterday per tracking, so I'm eyeing him to see when he's going to post.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think he may be pre-gaming for tonight LOL!

BOOM BOOM!

MA better watch out


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I was the other and i posted the bomb in a separate thread. Thank you Andrew!!!! top notch cigars from a top notch guy!!!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy herfing you crazy Jersey people. I used to spend quite some time with work in Jersey, and had a client apologize for me having to come since she described it as the armpit of the nation. If you all have to go there for fun, or worse live there, you should at least have some good smokes!


----------

